# Crops To Plant This Fall - Just Right For August



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A storm this week wrecked havoc on my garden. I am going to replant some of it for this fall. You should to.

9 crops you can plant in August for fall and winter harvest - Stoney Acres


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

I was just thinking about lettuce the other day. My experience with spinach was slower, but that have been the type I picked up. I need more pots. Off to storage after work!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Can we get an admin to clean up the title Rught typo on the post? Thanks. *@Cricket * *@admin*


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Can we get an admin to clean up the title Rught typo on the post? Thanks. *@Cricket * *@admin*


Done


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Need to say TRANSPLANTS on some of those, too late for zone 4 and parts of 5.

I just put in what I will think will grow before about oct 1st and those that will tollerate frost.

I have seen sept 21 hard frosts and no frosts into mid october. Guess I'm getting OLD!

I put in some cukes summer squash basil lettuce last week. Cukes /summer wiill be broderline but worth the risk, basil small but tender.

Too hot this week for spinach chard and turnips.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

acidMia said:


> I was just thinking about lettuce the other day. My experience with spinach was slower, but that have been the type I picked up. I need more pots. Off to storage after work!


Plant a few lettuce every 2-3 weeks for constant supply, let 1-2 go to seed, easy to harvest and lasts years


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Done


Thank you Auntie.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Can we get an admin to clean up the title Rught typo on the post? Thanks. *@Cricket * *@admin*


I just thought Watchman was typing with a Cockney accent oopps.


----------

